# It only took me 50 plus years



## Tentwing (Sep 26, 2017)

I have been looking for points for a long time mostly in Walker county. I have been held captive by the Tennessee Volunteers for a few years now, and have found a few points up here. Today I got to go fishing on the Cumberland River in Kentucky, and took a break to sit on the bank and there it was.

I think it's a Dovetail. If so it is my first ever. I think I have figured out how to post a picture, so I would love to hear from all the experts here.

Any education you can offer me is greatly appreciated.  Thanks, Tentwing


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, I believe it is a St Charles dovetail. The material looks like Dover chert too.

That is a one almighty nice find.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 26, 2017)

Ummm wow wow.  Looks like Nic is right we don't need Google 

http://www.projectilepoints.net/Points/St_Charles.html

Check here http://www.projectilepoints.net/Search/Kentucky_Notched.html


----------



## Duff (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow!  What a beauty!  Nice find


----------



## Davey (Sep 26, 2017)

Is that the same thing as a Lost Lake point.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow!! Beautiful point!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2017)

Davey said:


> Is that the same thing as a Lost Lake point.




No, they`re two separate points, or blades. Since both are beveled past first stage, I personally think they were both used as knife blades as much as projectile points.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats. Where was this place.


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 26, 2017)

I was in southern Kentucky. I like to fly fish below WolfCreek dam. About 3 miles down stream there is a place where a small stream runs into the river. I have found several points there over the years.

I really appreciate the identification fellas. I have been hunting points for years , and have a pretty good collection. Sadly I can't tell you much about any of them.

I may start posting pictures here, and let you guys school me.

Thanks again fellas, Tentwing


----------



## dtala (Sep 26, 2017)

I'd call that a Kirk CornerNotch, 8,000 years old.


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 26, 2017)

Now that I look at picture of it I realize that I need to take better pictures. The bottom of it has crescent shape, but it looks straight in the picture.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2017)

Awesome find congratulations!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2017)

Great find!


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 27, 2017)

Put some oil on it and see how it brings the color out.


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 27, 2017)

What kind of oil ? It won't damage the stone will it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2017)

Olive oil is good. No, it won't damage the stone. Armor-all is also good.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 28, 2017)

thats a nice un' .....


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow! Excellent find!


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 18, 2017)

If only that stone could tell a story.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't have 50yrs to find one!  Haha.  I better get busy


----------

